# VW mk2 gti Wolfsburg Edition?



## rob24 (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought a 1992 VW Gti today, and I noticed a wolfsburg edition emblem right above the trim on the drivers side. I was told VW did not make Wolfsburg edition MK2 GTIs. I did not seeing anything different other then the emblem that would make this car a Wolfsburg. Just want to know your guys input, or maybe there is something I am missing. Anything helps. Thanks


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

rob24 said:


> I bought a 1992 VW Gti today, and I noticed a wolfsburg edition emblem right above the trim on the drivers side. I was told VW did not make Wolfsburg edition MK2 GTIs. I did not seeing anything different other then the emblem that would make this car a Wolfsburg. Just want to know your guys input, or maybe there is something I am missing. Anything helps. Thanks


Wolfsburg Edition badges are round. German-built cars that are not Wolfsburg editions received rectangular wolfsburg badges to fill the hole left from the sidemarkers that the german cars got.

Round wolfsburg badge = Wolfsburg Edition

Rectangular wolfsburg badge = Sidemarker hole filler, not a Wolfsburg Edition.

This topic creates no end of confusion in the Mk2 forum.


----------



## rob24 (Jun 6, 2010)

So the car was made in germany I assume?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Check the VIN -

WVW - Germany
3VW - Mexico

Not all Wolfsburg Editions were built in Germany.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rob24 said:


> .....a wolfsburg edition emblem...


Coat of Arms of the city of Wolfsburg or the wording "Wolfsburg Edition"?

http://www.cartype.com/pages/3680/the_wolfsburg_crest


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

CodeMan said:


> Wolfsburg Edition badges are round. German-built cars that are not Wolfsburg editions received rectangular wolfsburg badges to fill the hole left from the sidemarkers that the german cars got.
> 
> Round wolfsburg badge = Wolfsburg Edition
> 
> ...



Round and square Wolfsburg badge = Wolfsburg Edition depending on year and package code.
But not all square Wolfsburg badges mean its a Wolfsburg Edition, you need to check the PR code sticker to verify.
Not all Wolfsburg Editions are made in Wolfsburg Germany, they can be Osnabruck Germany (Mk1 Cabriolet/ Scirocco 2), Emden Germany (Quantum B2, Passat), Hanover Germany (Vanagon), Brazil (Fox), Mexico (Golf, Jetta). 
Wolfsburg Edition doesn't mean it was German made, it is just a marketing/ package deal.

Mk2 Wolfsburg Editions: 

1986 Jetta GL had metallic paint, rear headrests and an automatic, similar to the Carat.
1987 Jetta 2 dr aka Pirelli Edition.
1989 Jetta GL, Helios pattern on seats, but not the Helios sports seats.
1989 Jetta GLI 16v Helios.
1989 Golf GL.
1990 Jetta Carat, GL and GLI 16V.
1991 Golf GL, Jetta GL. 


Sorry, no 1992 WE Golf.


----------



## vwluvv (Nov 19, 2009)

*wOlfsbURg*

CheCked OUt thiS threAD tO mAke sURe mY 1990 GTI was a reAl wOlfsbURg ed. frOm whAt I'Ve seeN the wOlfsbUrg emBlem is rOUnd whuCh iS whAt I haVe On miNe. It wAs mADe iN MexiCO siNCe it is 3VW. reAl niCe rOUnd heAdliGht's is wHy I bOUght it.......piCs sOOn!!!!!


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

vwluvv said:


> CheCked OUt thiS threAD tO mAke sURe mY 1990 GTI was a reAl wOlfsbURg ed. frOm whAt I'Ve seeN the wOlfsbUrg emBlem is rOUnd whuCh iS whAt I haVe On miNe. It wAs mADe iN MexiCO siNCe it is 3VW. reAl niCe rOUnd heAdliGht's is wHy I bOUght it.......piCs sOOn!!!!!


:facepalm:


----------

